# Fog light replacement



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

I had one of my foglights smashed on the 401 in toronto yesterday. Does anybody
have installation instruction for their replacement. 

For anybody having thier foglamps smashed know this ...you cannot get replacement 
glass .The lamps are sold in one piece AND only in pairs. 

Any guidance on installation is appreciated.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Good Timing*



goofy said:


> I had one of my fog lights smashed on the 401 in Toronto yesterday. Does anybody
> have installation instruction for their replacement.
> 
> For anybody having their fog lamps smashed know this ...you cannot get replacement
> ...


Hey goofy:

Just had mine out Saturday past - was upgrading the bulbs and applying a "protective" film, called LAMIN-X (French Yellow in my case).

To get at the fog light unit, you have to "release" (not remove) the splash guard (black plastic) inside the fender well. Actually, it will be easier if you take the wheel / tire off first.

There are 4 "clips" and one #20 torx screw holding it. The clips are round, with an "inner" centre that you just pop up with a screwdriver - once they are released, you can pull the entire clip out.

Once you have the clips and torx screw removed, simply move the splash guard out of the way - you can put it back behind the rotor/caliper.

On the driver side, you will see a big black box -not like in a 747  it's the "resonator" for the air intake system. While it appears to be "in-the-way" it is not. 

If you look toward the front bumper, you'll see the fog light housing and the wiring for it.

There are 2 bolts (10 mm) that hold the housing in place - one on the left, the other on the right. You can remove the wiring connector either before or after you release the fog light housing. I found it easier to remove "after" I had the unit released and "dangling".

Once you have it out, remove your light bulb by turning it counter clockwise. Install is (obviously) the reverse.....

Depending on how many klicks you have on your X-T, might be a good time to consider a NEW replacement bulb (or even an upgrade).

On the passenger side, your surprise (when you release the splash guard) will be the windshield washer box (white plastic). This may appear to be in the way (and I thought I would have to remove it) but it is not - - you just have to change your position on the ground (or your garage floor) and you will see and can get to the fog light housing.

It may seem complicated or difficult but it is not at all once you get at it.

At the time that I did mine, I was installing a CAI system and took some pics for another forum - they show the clips and screw location and you may even see the fog light housing.

I don't have them right at hand, but will find them after dinner this evening and will post them up for you.

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pics - as promised.*

Hey goofy:

Here’s the pics I promised.

This one is under the front bumper and shows the torx screw and 2 of the clips.



This one shows the 2 clips inside the wheel well - - you can see the advantage in taking the wheel off first.



From this shot you can see the fog light housing and one of the 10 mm bolts.



Here’s a second shot, but you still can’t see the other bolt, so I’ve marked it’s approximate location.



Again, hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

Thanks,

I'll give it a try this weekend


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Broken Picture Links*



Canada's Far East said:


> Hey goofy:
> 
> Here’s the pics I promised.
> 
> ...


One of our members sent me a PM to advise that the links to the pictures in this post were not working and he could not access them.

My apologies – it was an error on my part. 

I have rectified the problem and the pictures are available now - - click to enlarge.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*The thread on how to install fog lights...?*

I'm sorry for this post but I honestly couldnt find it after searching the forum or my PM's.

I swear i've found a thread in here with picture on how to remove the inner fender to get to the foglight bulbs. 

Can someone please re-post it ?? PLEASEEE ????

Thankyou !


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ice512 said:


> ...Can someone please re-post it ?? PLEASEEE ????
> Thankyou !


here you go...


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> here you go...



Thankyou !! =)


----------



## KIWI-XTRAIL-GT (May 4, 2010)

*Bulb replacment in driving lamps on 2001 T30 Xtrail GT*

Hi there, I have 2001 Xtrail GT with the SR20VET motor, I have upgraded the headlamps to xenon gas bulbs and the park lights to LED's. I now want to replace the driving light lamps to match as they look very yellow now compared to the xenon's & LEDs!
I have had a good play and cant figure out how to get the bulbs out, access to the rear of the driving lamps is from the bottom of the bumper once you have removed a few plastic clips to get your hand past the inner guard plastic, i have then removed a 10mm bolt which loosened the light a little from the bumper, i can feel a couple of lugs which secure the top of the light to the bumper and with a bit of force pushing the light it seems to still be secured by something i cannot feel or see?? Do i need to push with alot more force or can i remove the bulb with the driving light in place in the bumper? I cant even feel how the bulb is secured into the back of the driving light so figured they need to come out to access the bulb. 
Any advice is much appreciated, I can try to post some pics if this will help, I am assuming they are a standard driving lamp on most earlier models so someone has bound to have done this before!
Cheers! :newbie:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Not sure if your model is the same but refer to the above posts for fog light replacement...


----------



## kidashley25 (Jun 3, 2010)

driver's side: remove airduct that connect to your airfilter box.... then remove air/filter box and intake tube.... takes about 5 mins.... if that.
from there you have plenty of space to access both the headlight and the fog light.

Passenger side: Remove the windsheild wiper snorkle and the coolant resevior.... this also take about 5 mins if that.... and it gives you enough room to access the head light and fog light.... the space is a bit more tight to work in but its still enough to get the job done. 

___________________________________________________________________
Replacement Parts - Nissan Maxima


----------

